# FS Lots of equipment



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

33g tank and stand $70
ac70 filter$30
one more like ac 70 but don't know the name $30
orange colour slate, lots of it over 50 lbs- the wole lot for $35
lots of drift wood- one big one that is like alomost 4ft for $60 and the branchy ones $12 each and there is 5 of them
lots of river rock- over 80 lbs and the whole lot $30
lots of mexican bowl rock- over 50 lbs all for $40
20g tank- $20
36 inch light fixture 2 times 65watts florecent. don't know what brand- $50
hang on filter for up to 20g. don't know the name- $15
cannot upload pictures but anyone that seen my tank knows how sweet the driftwood and rocks look. The rest is not in my main tank. all in the garage


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Prices and pics. Atleast for the slate and driftwood paaaaalease.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

pics for the big driftwood?


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

What kind of stand is with the 33g? Wood frame? Metal? Full wood stand?


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

wood stand


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

hey men, AC70 still availble?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

No I believe I took that


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks.....


----------



## Des (Apr 22, 2010)

interested in seeing your filters

where are you

Des


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

have you sold your branchy drift wood? pm if not


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

still have the slate?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

pm'd for drift wood =D


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

do you have a picture of the light at all? does it have two plugs or one? t5 or compact?


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent~~~


----------

